# GPT + ZFS on iMac without Bootcamp



## r_t_f_m (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi everybody !

Since we can boot directly from a ZFS and we also have GPT support since long time, 
is it possible to boot from a GPT partition with ZFS on iMac (march 2009) without using bootcamp ?

Thanks in advance


----------

